# Favorite Virginias



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

Flakes: Rattrays' Old Gowrie, Marlin Flake.
Orlicks' Golden Sliced (a good beginner) most seem to really like it or really not like it.
McClellands: No. 24, Blackwoods, Bulk #2015 (has perique)
Ashton: Brindle Flake, Pebblecut, Black Parrot (has Perique) note: these were made by McClelland and have been discontinued.
CAO (Dan): Hamborger Veermaster, Patriot Flake, Tordenskjorld Virginia Slices
Sam Gawith: Balkan Flake (has mild Latakia), Best Brown, Full Virginia Flake
Gawith & Hoggarth: Rum Flake
Robert McConnell: Scottish Flake
Rotary: Navy Cut
MacBarens: Navy Flake
A & C Petersens: Caledonian Virginia Flake (very hard to find)
Dunhill: Light Flake 
Peter Stokkebyes: Luxury Twist Flake (another good beginner)
I have tried many more than the ones listed but these are some of my Favs.
Probably my all timer would be Old Gowrie (so far):2


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Solani Va/Per Flake - my all time favorite Va so far, besides that anything Rattray's is good, but the Solani Va/Per is by far the best.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

my wifes. 

OH!! you said v*ir*ginias.... i thought you said.... nevermind....
-------------

i'm diggin on the two Rattrays Vriginias i've had. something about the size of their "ready rubbed". the thickness off the tobacco, how it feels, easy to load, the smell and of course, the flavor.
had a bowl of "old gowrie" tonight. "hal o' the wynd" is damn good as well.


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

I steered clear of most of the Vapers. I think it deserves a separate category. I haven't tried the Solani...it along with Reiners Long Golden Flake are on my must try list. Solani Silver Flake is supposed to be top notch as well.:u


----------



## vwman18 (Nov 20, 2005)

I really like the McLelland #5100. Smoke gently and it'll reward ya!


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

vwman18 said:


> I really like the McLelland #5100. Smoke gently and it'll reward ya!


Tried to remember the 5100, is that the red?


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

HOTW, Marlin Flake, MC#24.

Tried the Dunhill 3YM... not impressed. Blackwoods Flake is still too new for me to form an opinion.

Tobacco Direct has a McClelland Sampler that looks like it's calling me.


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

Scott M said:


> HOTW, Marlin Flake, MC#24.
> 
> Tried the Dunhill 3YM... not impressed. Blackwoods Flake is still too new for me to form an opinion.
> 
> Tobacco Direct has a McClelland Sampler that looks like it's calling me.


Concur with Dunhill 3YM...Blackwoods flake gets better with age...I'll look at the sampler.:u


----------



## sfumato1002 (Apr 15, 2006)

Im fairly new to pipe smoking and I have only tried Mc Baren Virginia Flake and Capstan Medium, Capstan is pretty good to me, but I have not tried any of the other virginia tobacco's you guys mention here, so I don't really know if it's good compared to other virginia tobacco's. anyway, Have any of you tried Capstan Medium navyflake? and what are your thoughts? Also, what's a good online store where I can purchase pipe tobacoo, I would like to try some of the virginia's you guys are talking about here. thanks


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Samual Gawaith - Full Virginia Flake
Rattray's - Old Gowrie

These two get 90% of my "Virginia time". Been wanting to try Gawaith's Balken Flake as that sounds very interesting, but none of my B&M's have it. I guess I'll have to find a place to order.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> Been wanting to try Gawaith's Balken Flake as that sounds very interesting, but none of my B&M's have it. I guess I'll have to find a place to order.


try "smokingpipes.com" for some good prices on baccy.


----------



## hogg (Oct 13, 2003)

I can't wait to buy my next tin of Orlicks Golden Sliced and cook it for a few hours... mmm.
Otherwise I also like Rattrays Hal O' the Wind, 2015, McC Christmas Cheer.


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

I agree with the "smokingpipes.com" as a good place for most of the mentioned flakes. I'm pretty sure they have Balkan Flake. 

I also enjoy Hal O' the Wynd as well. 

Red Rapparee started out too strong for me but I enjoy it more with each infrequent session.
:2


----------



## danisirish (Feb 9, 2006)

JR Cigars actually has some really good prices on tinned stuff


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

danisirish said:


> JR Cigars actually has some really good prices on tinned stuff


 yeah but they have that 2.50 a tin (first 5) then 50 cents a tin after that. i have been looking at smokingpipes, tobaccodirect and payless pipes (even though they have limited selection).

for a virginia i live for mccranies red ribbon. the 1983 crop was the best tobacco i have ever smoked period. the 1996 crop is good but would greatly improve with tin age. i remember the sugar crystals on the 83 tobacco and it wasn't added either.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I really like some of the Rattray offerings. Old Gowrie, Red Rapparee, Hal o' the Wynd, and Marlin Flake are all very good!


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

McCelland Anniversary blend, very tasty with a nice savoury flavour, always gets my mouth watering, beware of tongue bite tho.


----------



## sfumato1002 (Apr 15, 2006)

fitzsmoke said:


> Flakes: Rattrays' Old Gowrie, Marlin Flake.
> Orlicks' Golden Sliced (a good beginner) most seem to really like it or really not like it.
> McClellands: No. 24, Blackwoods, Bulk #2015 (has perique)
> Ashton: Brindle Flake, Pebblecut, Black Parrot (has Perique) note: these were made by McClelland and have been discontinued.
> ...


Wow! that Rattrays' Marlin Flake gets some excellent reviews on tobaccoreviews.com, http://www.tobaccoreviews.com/blend_detail.cfm?ALPHA=M&TID=958

Must try that one! thanks


----------



## sfumato1002 (Apr 15, 2006)

I just purchased an order from pipesandcigars.com for rattrays tin of marlin flake and hal o the wynd, can't wait to get them!


----------



## LSU Tiger (Jun 9, 2006)

I like Gotham Court from Pipeworks & Wilke and Oxford Flake from Peretti's. Both quite good and spicy! :dr


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

sfumato1002 said:


> Im fairly new to pipe smoking and I have only tried Mc Baren Virginia Flake and Capstan Medium, Capstan is pretty good to me, but I have not tried any of the other virginia tobacco's you guys mention here, so I don't really know if it's good compared to other virginia tobacco's.


Ive always liked MacBarens Virginia #1, could be perfection in a lighter Virginal tobacco. I believe Virginia Flake is the same blend, just rolled into flakes. I also like Rattrays Red, its a little more expensive and a bit stronger.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

i have 2:
NavyDoc, Puffy69, And the Justice League :r


----------



## sfumato1002 (Apr 15, 2006)

omowasu said:


> Ive always liked MacBarens Virginia #1, could be perfection in a lighter Virginal tobacco. I believe Virginia Flake is the same blend, just rolled into flakes. I also like Rattrays Red, its a little more expensive and a bit stronger.


Thanks omowasu, I really enjoy MacBaren Virginia Flake. Is the tobacco that got me into pipe smoking. There are so many tobacco brands out there it's overwhelming to a beginner because you don't know where to begin, LOL. That is why I love the Forum it helps a lot. I hear a lot of good things about Rattrays, must be good stuff. happy smoking!


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

- Astleys #109 is a very good VA flake ... smooth and mellow.
- A&C Petersens Caledonian Original Navy Cut is also an excellent VA flake / Perique blend (sold only in the EU)
- G&H Bob's Chocolate Flake adds a bit of Burley+ Latakia and has only a hint of the perfumy aroma normally associated with Lakeland tobaccos.
- MacBarens Club Blend and Dark Twist are both good as well ... similiar to VA #1 but with some nice spiciness.


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

tedski said:


> - Astleys #109 is a very good VA flake ... smooth and mellow.
> - A&C Petersens Caledonian Original Navy Cut is also an excellent VA flake / Perique blend (sold only in the EU)
> - G&H Bob's Chocolate Flake adds a bit of Burley+ Latakia and has only a hint of the perfumy aroma normally associated with Lakeland tobaccos.
> - MacBarens Club Blend and Dark Twist are both good as well ... similiar to VA #1 but with some nice spiciness.


Regarding the A&C Petersens Caledonian N.C., I bought some about one year ago in Portland, Or. at Paul's near Jantzen Beach Center. I bought a couple extra tins a few months later after smoking up the first tin. One of my fav. Virg. Flakes. A bit pricey though. Haven't found it anywhere else in the U.S. though, online or otherwise. I'll have to ask if they buy it or where they bought it.


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

Hmmmm...
Well, I don't venture over here often, but here goes.

Escudo
Three Nuns
Gawith Best Brown
G&H Brown Flake
Gawith Full VA flake
5100
Dark Star
St. James Woods
Astley's 109
Orlik Dark Stoved Kentucky (GOOD stuff and under rated)

I have about 30 tins of Three Nuns andn 15 of Escudo aging (about four years now)
5 tins of 5 y.o. Dark Star (trying to wait 10)

I haven't touched my pipes since '04 (stopped being a tobacconist) and been mostly into cigars. 

Best I ever had was a 60+ y.o. tin of Capstain Medium a friend won on eBay. Unbefreakinlievable!

Rich


----------



## LSU Tiger (Jun 9, 2006)

Just tried Peretti's "London Flake." VA/Perique flake. MMMMM-MMMMMMMMM!


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

an update on my fav's

McClellands oriental mix #1, nice mild flavourful smoke

dunhill light flake, i know this blend gets a lots of bad press but if smoked carefully and not after strong food/baccy then it is a very light mild tasty smoke.


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

LSU Tiger said:


> Just tried Peretti's "London Flake." VA/Perique flake. MMMMM-MMMMMMMMM!


Most likely McClelland. If it was dark brown and flaked apart fairly easily, it was probably 2015. If it was black and very thin flakes reminiscent of jerky, it was probably 2035. Both are good stuff.

Here's a tip with McClelland flakes; since McC almost assuredly uses PG on their VA's, rub out your bowlful and spread it out on a paper towel and put it on the counter (even in the sun) for an hour or so. Then pack and light up. They usually burn much cooler and taste better that way.

Rich


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

Trumpet said:


> Most likely McClelland. If it was dark brown and flaked apart fairly easily, it was probably 2015. If it was black and very thin flakes reminiscent of jerky, it was probably 2035. Both are good stuff.
> 
> Rich


Peretti's blends its own stuff, truly one of the few that still do. I have had only some of their english blends but its good stuff.
http://www.ljperetti.com/

Root


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

Root said:


> Peretti's blends its own stuff, truly one of the few that still do. I had only some of their english blends but its good stuff.
> http://www.ljperetti.com/
> 
> Root


Blending is one thing, but to the best of my knowledge McClelland is the only domestic operation currently able to produce flake tobacco. It is most likely a recipe made for Peretti by McC. They do quite a bit of that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

Trumpet said:


> Blending is one thing, but to the best of my knowledge McClelland is the only domestic operation currently able to produce flake tobacco. It is most likely a recipe made for Peretti by McC. They do quite a bit of that.


Cornell and Diehl also have a flake press.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

Root said:


> Cornell and Diehl also have a flake press.


Of coarse that is large scale commercial stuff you can do small scale stuff in house with a vise and Grandad's Tobacco Packer or something like it.

http://www.grandadtobacco.com/index.htm

Root


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

That is not a press for making true flake tobacco. That just smashes it together and makes a "plug" or a "kruble cake". Flake tobacco requires a much more significant press, steam/heat, and time.

From a well respected ASP'er...

*I knew from my visit that their flake tobaccos were re-labelled 
McClelland: they freely admitted the impossibility of individual shops 
manufacturing flake. So I decided to explore their other blends - a 
mail-order produced Dundee, Blend W, and Blend 111.*

And another poster...

*Until Paul Szabady, posting after a trip to Boston,MA, revealed that 
Peretti's flakes were McClelland's, I started to "cross-link" all 
available descriptions from our beloved ASP tobacconists. 
Result (my theory): McC's #2020 = McCranies' Dundee = Peretti's 
Cambridge.*

The relabelling of flakes from McClelland is not some big industry secret, it's the norm. We used to sell the McC's flakes under different names, but we also blended our own mixtures as well


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

Trumpet said:


> That is not a press for making true flake tobacco. That just smashes it together and makes a "plug" or a "kruble cake". Flake tobacco requires a much more significant press, steam/heat, and time.
> 
> From a well respected ASP'er...
> 
> ...


I stand corrected on that, great research. Thanks for the info.

Root


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

Just revisited some Olson's My Own Blend 111 flake. Nice stuff IMO.:u


----------



## atvjgjg (Jun 15, 2009)

i love macbaren Virgina #1


----------



## SailorJack (Mar 1, 2008)

If you haven't, then you must try Old Red , one of Scotty's blends from pipesandcigars.com. If you like McClelland's 5100 or MacBarens #1, Old Red blows them out of the water. Read the posts on tobaccoreviews.com.


----------



## Griz (May 10, 2009)

Only tried two so far. For me, Orlik golden sliced was the winner over MacB VA No. 1, but I'm partial to flake tobacco.



fitzsmoke said:


> MacBarens: Navy Flake


Is this considered a straight VA?


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Favorite Virginia for me is a tough one because their are many Styles of Virginia and I like them all. Some of my Favs include:
Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake, SG Brown Flake, McCranies Red Ribbon, McClellands 2010, and Rattrays "Hal O the Wind". Cant go wrong with any of these.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

My five favorite Virginias:
*Union Square *
Hal O' The Wynd 
Hamborger Veermaster 
Opening Night 
Full Virginia Flake


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I can only list two favorite Virginias; I'm that new to the stuff!

1. Marble Kake (pipesandcigars.com)
2. Full Virginia Flake (Sam Gawith)


----------



## Pypkius (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a tin of Hal o Wynd which I am yet to try, but Marlins Flake is a candy! Can never get enough of it, just like FVF.
By the way, SG Navy Flake is very special as well for those colder evenings...


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Straight VA's?

1) McClellands #24
2) McClellands 5100
3) McClellands Navy Cavendish (cheating, but only a little)
4) Rattray's Hal O' The Wynd (I realize the current wisdom is that they add a dash of perique, making this a vaper by definition, but I can't taste the perique)
5) Sam Gawith FVF


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm bettin' y'all who didn't list *Union Square*
haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

FVF
McConnell Red VI
Mac Baren HH Mature VI
Mac Baren VI No. 1
HOTW
St. James Flake
and some others I'm probably forgetting


Havn't tried Union Square yet


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Hermit said:


> I'm bettin' y'all who didn't list *Union Square*
> haven't tried it yet.


True in my case. But with the lack of success I've had so far with GLP blends, I'm in no hurry.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

So far here's what I've tried that I like:

-1792
-Accountant's Mixture
-Black XX
-FVF

Looking forward to trying soon (in my "cellar"):

-HOTW
-Kajun Kake
-Old Gowrie
-Royal Vintage Dark
-Bracken Flake


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Hermit said:


> I'm bettin' y'all who didn't list *Union Square*
> haven't tried it yet.


In my case, you are correct. But I'll take care of that soon!


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

A English/Balkan guy here, but beginning to go degenerate on Virginias. For that reason I now have some 8 oz. of FVF aging in a jar, and have recently received a tin of Union Square and have 100g of Orlik Golden Sliced on order. Can't put all my eggs in one basket. I've learned a lot from this thread.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hermit said:


> I'm bettin' y'all who didn't list *Union Square*
> haven't tried it yet.


I am aware of it and its on my list. So we shall see.


----------



## skittles (Jul 11, 2009)

Sg FVF
McClellands 2010


----------

